# MelanotanII hair darkening



## S_walker (Nov 7, 2011)

I been using EP MTII for about a month or so and my hair which is normally light/blonde has started turning black, not just on top of my head, but facial hair too. Anyone ever experience this?


----------



## Lordsks (Nov 7, 2011)

yep, people dont recognize me anymore. Been using it for months now. Your balls will turn black also...


----------



## S_walker (Nov 7, 2011)

sweet! got a picture of your black balls? mine look like chickpeas


----------



## booze (Nov 7, 2011)

Lordsks said:


> yep, people dont recognize me anymore. Been using it for months now. Your balls will turn black also...



yeah wtf is that about lol


----------



## TwisT (Nov 7, 2011)

Havn't experienced that myself, but it makes sense.


----------



## p1445lance (Nov 11, 2011)

*hair and eyes have darkened*

I have used it for 2 months and my eyes and hair have darkened. It is very odd to see my hair but freaking weird to see the eyes get darker. I am now only using it twice a week so with any luck it will not be to easy to see.


----------



## Hench (Nov 11, 2011)

Yup, happens to everyone I know. It wears off once you discontinue the Mel-II


----------



## Jetto (Nov 12, 2011)

My wife used it and it turned her Vagina black. Needless to say we stopped her dosing immediately.


----------



## S_walker (Nov 12, 2011)

Jetto said:


> My wife used it and it turned her Vagina black. Needless to say we stopped her dosing immediately.




holy shit! bro LOL

my wife started it and every little blemish on her face turned dark so she stopped. me on the other hand, i guess i will be black headed before long! i use is 4-5 times a week and am darker than i've ever been in my entire life. Extreme Peptide's MTII is dead on! my eyes were already almost black so no noticeable difference in color there


----------



## dirtwarrior (Nov 12, 2011)

Some say it increases sex drive?


----------



## S_walker (Nov 12, 2011)

dirtwarrior said:


> Some say it increases sex drive?





well i dunno about sex drive, but it does give me erections similar to viagra.


----------



## Jetto (Nov 12, 2011)

It has sexual sides for sure. What about grey hair, anyone notice greys turning black? That would be sweet


----------

